# Your AEW Tier List



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Saw this pop up on Twitter a lot this morning and thought it would be fun to bring it to the forum. Use the link below to drag people's faces and rank them from most entertaining (S) to least entertaining (F).*









Create a AEW Roster 2021 Tier List


Rank the whole AEW Roster (as of March 11th)




tiermaker.com





*







*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

It was a nightmare doing that on my phone. I'll do a lite version

S : Hangman
A : Omega, Dax, MJF, Mox, Miro, Pac
B : Darby, Kingston, Sammy, Christian, Jericho
C : Jungle boy, Starks, Cody, Blade


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Putting Max Casters in F 🙃


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Putting Jade as an A is wild


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

All the others can be anywhere between D or F.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Putting Jade as an A is wild


She is more entertaining than most of the roster


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> She is more entertaining than most of the roster


Potential and what she is right now are different things.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

All tiers besides C have the wrestlers in order. I couldn't bother with C tier (I had tried, but then realized I'd be here for hours trying to figure it out). I'd say Jungle Boy and Kenny Omega would (probably) be at the top of that tier. C tier has a lot of wrestlers I either think are only good-great wrestlers and suck in all other categories, average in all categories, or I don't know much on who they are and don't remember anything stand out or crazy terrible by them... but otherwise don't know much about them. Someone like Jade Cargill has a ton of potential to be higher, and might be in a year or two down the line... but for now she doesn't really do anything that well besides maybe character work.

S tier are total package wrestlers who excel in most categories. A tier either have one category they're arguably the best at with no major weakness, or just an excellent all-around talent. B tier is more or less the same, but there's at least one aspect of the business that they're not good at OR they're an well rounded talent that isn't quite good enough to make it into A tier. (Only one I may immediately move to A tier from that list would be Serena Deeb... even looking at it now I think I probably would but can't be bothered to go back in and edit it right now since I closed browser and didn't save).

Then there are just some wrestlers on that list I have no memory of at all and left them off. They're likely in C tier or below, but not 100% sure.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

All F


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

How to post?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i remember someone in here creating a ranking system similar to this a few months back
but it was based on the average of people votes
i can't remember the username


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> How to post?


Go to OP link, do your tier list, download it then in this thread go to reply and there a icon for inserting image, just select your tier pic and your good to go dude. Also OP, great post was fun to do the tier and see how people view the roaster differently.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes Butcher is in S tier. I love the big husky brawler dude with a killer moustache.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Putting Max Casters in F 🙃


*I saw Cena do the gimmick 10 times better as a child. He's right where he belongs*.



RapShepard said:


> Putting Jade as an A is wild


*Her short segments are more entertaining than 90% of the active roster, and I've already seen her potential in the squashes and the tag match with Red Velvet. Come back to this post in 2022 when she's running s***. Also, post your list.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

"F" is for Fired? Theres´s not enough room in that row...


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I can't understand why AEW has so many nobodies signed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The names should be on the bottom of the photos. Makes for some amusing reading of others lists though.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I never thought someone would take Luthers spot as the worst on the roster but Cutler and his stupid mask and spray cans have done the unthinkable.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

This is mine. A bit biased and gentle on some people but yeah.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

FabioLight said:


> View attachment 102210
> 
> 
> This is mine. A bit biased and gentle on some people but yeah.


*This thread is meant to be biased. I see Britt in S tier, I hit the like button 🤷*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Brilliant thread.


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> View attachment 102217


I fw ur list


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

midgetlover69 said:


> View attachment 102231


Luther, I knew you were on this site somewhere.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Luther, I knew you were on this site somewhere.


Haha.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> View attachment 102231


Chris Jericho in the "Awful get off the screen" Tier....Damn!


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Based on the results so far it seems like Moxley, Darby, and Kenny are the most over AEW wrestlers on this forum.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't have a lot of free time lately so I am more prone to skip/fast-forward stuff. It makes it easier for me to judge who I like better. 

The F tier is basically guys I skip 90%+ of the time and have zero emotional investment in at the moment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> View attachment 102242


*You came for me for having Jade in A, but you got Jelly Nutella in S? 🤣

Abaddon, Caster, and Nakazawa in A??? Don't make me get the Stephen A WEEEED meme!*


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You came for me for having Jade in A, but you got Jelly Nutella in S? *


Yup Joey excels at what he is, a low carder that's there for top guys to throw threw and at things lol. 

Jade as of now is a lot of potential, but nothing so far has match say Joeys 2 unsanctioned matches


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yup Joey excels at what he is, a low carder that's there for top guys to throw threw and at things lol.
> 
> Jade as of now is a lot of potential, but nothing so far has match say Joeys 2 unsanctioned matches


*Alright, now I'm genuinely interested in a breakdown of your A-tier. We haven't seen Abaddon since January, yet you dispute Jade in my A tier in spite of her being featured almost weekly.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Alright, now I'm genuinely interested in a breakdown of your A-tier. We haven't seen Abaddon since January, yet you dispute Jade in my A tier in spite of her being featured almost weekly.*


I based mine on who entertains or intrigues me the most with consideration for where they rank on the card as far as B and up goes. For instance Nakazawa as the goofy oil guy or Kenny's assistant entertains me more than Jericho the top guy, despite Jericho clearly being more talented than Nakazawa or Joey. 

So with Abadon her character and what she did with Shida was fun, especially for a low card female. Where as with Jade I think she'll end up very interesting, but the Shaq feud wasn't it for me. But I don't want to judge her hard as that pregnancy didn't help and we know she's new to the business. So she gets a C based on potential, because something seems to be there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I based mine on who entertains or intrigues me the most with consideration for where they rank on the card as far as B and up goes. For instance Nakazawa as the goofy oil guy or Kenny's assistant entertains me more than Jericho the top guy, despite Jericho clearly being more talented than Nakazawa or Joey.
> 
> So with Abadon her character and what she did with Shida was fun, especially for a low card female. Where as with Jade I think she'll end up very interesting, but the Shaq feud wasn't it for me. But I don't want to judge her hard as that pregnancy didn't help and we know she's new to the business. So she gets a C based on potential, because something seems to be there.


*Okay, so you judge mostly based on how they're presented on TV in comparison to their actual value, and use a scale relative to their intended position (i.e jobber doesn't equal automatic F.) That's fine. I did it based on who entertains me the most first, then considered everything else afterwards.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Okay, so you judge mostly based on how they're presented on TV in comparison to their actual value, and use a scale relative to their intended position (i.e jobber doesn't equal automatic F.) That's fine. I did it based on who entertains me the most first, then considered everything else afterwards.*


Yeah with stuff like wrestling with a lot of characters I feel like you got to grade on a curve to some degree. Or else your judging low carders with top of the card standards. Now that doesn't mean low carders can't suck, but they shouldn't be judged on their own merits.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how this is supposed to work. Am I rating them as I see them or where I see them in the AEW pecking order? Anyway, I combined the two rankings and came up with a hybrid of personal opinion and what I consider their potential long term value on camera to the company. In order. By tier. Because I'm that kind of geek.



Spoiler:  Huge Graphic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm not quite sure how this is supposed to work. Am I rating them as I see them or where I see them in the AEW pecking order? Anyway, I combined the two rankings and came up with a hybrid of personal opinion and what I consider their potential long term value on camera to the company. In order. By tier. Because I'm that kind of geek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*







*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's mine if anybody is interested:


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> Chris Jericho in the "Awful get off the screen" Tier....Damn!


Hate the inner circle and mjf group haha


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> Hate the inner circle and mjf group haha


Oh yeah they're not very entertaining and nothing about them is must-see or important. And I say that as a Jake Hager(solo) fan and wish he was used as a wrestler/fighter and pushed to the moon as the AEW champion.

I still placed Jericho in the A Tier haha, because sometimes I'll still hear him cut a promo and theres still some gravitas to him as a bonafide legend, same as Sting and Big Show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MrFlash said:


> Go to OP link, do your tier list, download it then in this thread go to reply and there a icon for inserting image, just select your tier pic and your good to go dude. Also OP, great post was fun to do the tier and see how people view the roaster differently.


Hey, thank you for indirectly helping me out too with uploading the tier list


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> View attachment 102242


Janela ??


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, thank you for indirectly helping me out too with uploading the tier list


No problem dude, glad it helped. Fun seeing how everyone ranks the AEW stars


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Some of the ridiculous or bizarre takes so far are:- 

All the women wrestlers in the F Tier, along with Sonny kiss(courtesy of a perception/visual error, failing to even recognize its not a woman), or

@midgetlover69 placing Y2J in the F Or "get off my screen" tier, or

@Mateus Tunes with everyone except OC in the F tier


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

There's mine


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There are a couple of names that I'm a bit conflicted about.

Darby Allin is in my A-tier atm, but he's really close to crossing the S-tier in my list. That could change though once Darby gets an even bigger push.

Anna Kay is in my C-tier atm, but it's kinda tempting to put her on the B-tier.

I'm keeping Anna on the C-tier for now though.

I do like her and appreciate how hot she looks, but I think that it's better for me to see more of her work once she returns later this year. I do remember her being fairly solid in the ring for an inexperienced rookie before her injury.

If Anna Jay improves herself overall even further, then I can easily see myself placing her on the B-tier with Tay Conti there


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's mines. Thunder Rosa is definitely up there in the S Class for me too for sure. Red Velvet, Christian, and Andrade El Idolo all in Tier B.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, Christian Cage would be in my S-tier, and Thunder Rosa would be in my A-tier 

As of Friday night, Andrade El Idolo would be in my B-tier


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> View attachment 102202
> 
> 
> I can't understand why AEW has so many nobodies signed.


Based on above, lots of "who the fuck are you or time to turn off the tv" people lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I went purely on who entertains me the most, but didn't go to deep in my thought process.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> View attachment 102279
> 
> 
> Here's mines. Thunder Rosa is definitely up there in the S Class for me too for sure. Red Velvet, Christian, and Andrade El Idolo all in Tier B.


*I smile everytime I see Britt and Darby/Sting in S tier 😌. Oh yes, Andrade would be in B for me so far as well. His initial presentation (aside from Vicky) was more interesting than anything he did in WWE.*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is just A to F. I did mine a bit different in that the people you don't see I don't know enough or care enough to comment, they probably only do Dark. I made F people who have no business in a promotion that's not in a 80 seat hall at best.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh yea, Red Velvet would be on my C-tier atm.

I can easily see her moving up to the B-tier soon if she continues to improve quickly (as she has been over the past several months), and if she continues putting on good performances in the ring.

Anthony Ogogo would be on my C-tier as well.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I feel sorry for the people at the bottom of the tier


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sorted by how entertaining I find them, and roughly how I'd react if I hear they're having a match or a segment/promo. Also tried to rank in order inside the tiers, so for example I'd still rather watch QT Marshall than Luther even though I think they're both lame.

Great idea for a thread . Would be interesting to come back to this in 6 months or a year and re-rank to see how things have changed. For example Kris Statlander is just alright for me right now, but that's largely because she's been off injured for most of the year and hasn't been doing much, but I could easily see her, or some of the more green talent like Top Flight getting bumped up if they get a push and start putting on good matches or become involved in good storylines.


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

This isn’t really ordered. Also no one in F tier since I don’t really hate anyone. Most people in indifference I just find uninteresting.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

I wish there were more options there because I like a lot of people that are strictly on youtube/social media and don't make it to the big show often. These brackets are strictly for entertainment purposes and who I enjoy the most.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

I would put Ethan Page and Christian on A and Ogogo on B


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's my probably weird-looking list. There's some newer people I'd love to have included who aren't selectable like Red Velvet, Andrande, etc, but this'll do for now.
_edit_ updated


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The bottom two tiers are both "I would get rid of these people" tiers, ones just worse than the other. As for the missing signed talent:

Christian: Happy to have em
Ethan Page: Fine
Red Velvet: Happy to have em
Anthony Ogogo: Fine
Bear Country: Boring
Mark Sterling: Boring
Billy Gunn: Happy to have em

I WILL SAY, I ALMOST GAVE CODY HIS OWN TIER. When I like him, I really like him, but he's just such a DICK burying people all the time that I feel he has to have his booking power taken away. First 6 months of Dynamite Cody would have been put into Entertaining as Hell.

There is no order within the tiers themselves, they're just in whatever order I dropped them in. And yes, PPA is in the correct tier  You can @ me as much as you want, he aint movin


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Another addition.

This is my gf's list. Was pretty fun watching her sort them. Sorted them by tier first and then went through and sorted the tiers after that. Was funny watching people I'm big on like Jungle Boy or Omega, get sorted lower on the tier list and then actually watch them drop lower and lower within the tier as we went though it lol.

Ranked by how entertaining she finds them -- tbf we do watch BTE and Sammy Guevara's Vlog (which she really digs, she loved the travel log stuff he did in Japan), so some stuff is coming from that so she likes Marko more than Jungle Boy because he's actually pretty entertaining and charismatic on Sammy's vlogs (she likes Jungle Boy but he can't talk and she finds him kind of boring as a result); if Fuego Del Sol was on here she might have ranked him a high A or a low S tier (she loved him trying to choke out Comoroto last week in the match against Dustin and then getting yeeted), Red Velvet would have probably been high A and Thunder Rosa might have been S. She also died laughing last week with Nyla coming back to pop the balloons with her nails after the DMD and the middle finger. Was good fun .

Might try and get my mum to try doing this tomorrow after watching The Waltons lol.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Shock Street said:


> View attachment 102516
> 
> 
> The bottom two tiers are both "I would get rid of these people" tiers, ones just worse than the other. As for the missing signed talent:
> ...


Damn.. MJF -- only happy to have him? I rank him high but I would agree he is overrated to a large extent just for playing classic scumbag heel (but damnit he does it sooo well!) but to have a guy that is already this refined as a character at 25 that he can almost live within it and can conduct an hour long interview in character -- dude that guy is a blue chipper. 

I guess if it's based on entertainment it is all subjective, but putting Frankie and Daniels or Anthony Bowens or even Max Caster (who is amazing) ahead of MJF, just doesn't make sense to me. I mean I like all those dudes, and even PPA, but damn.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

French Connection said:


> View attachment 102398


Just asking, but why the major difference between Dax Harwood and Cash Wheeler? 

Personally I'm not a big fan of their style. They're good at what they do, but both of them feel largely interchangeable to me as a tag team, so what made Wheeler drop that far down from Dax?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Damn.. MJF -- only happy to have him? I rank him high but I would agree he is overrated to a large extent just for playing classic scumbag heel (but damnit he does it sooo well!) but to have a guy that is already this refined as a character at 25 that he can almost live within it and can conduct an hour long interview in character -- dude that guy is a blue chipper.
> 
> I guess if it's based on entertainment it is all subjective, but putting Frankie and Daniels or Anthony Bowens or even Max Caster (who is amazing) ahead of MJF, just doesn't make sense to me. I mean I like all those dudes, and even PPA, but damn.


The Pinnacle just isnt working for me, I liked MJF a lot more before he joined the Inner Circle and eventually Pinnacle. I liked FTR separate more too.

That promo of them all eating dinner while Cash plays with a knife and Shawn has a temper tantrum was sooooo bad.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This was a great idea LegitBOSS! Pretty fun to do!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> View attachment 102565
> 
> 
> This was a great idea LegitBOSS! Pretty fun to do!


*Thank you! But I must admit Darby in B tier surprises me. What are your thoughts on him?*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Thank you! But I must admit Darby in B tier surprises me. What are your thoughts on him?*


Honestly, I really like Darby, but I'm not ready to strap the rocket to him.

S-rank for me is the people who I love and can't miss their segments/matches/storylines and want featured in the main event right now.

A-rank are people I like, either because they are undisputably great at something or they are good but play a fantastic character.

B-rank is people who are large names, have engaging storylines (for me personally) right now, or I see potential in. Darby is there because I'm not quite ready to bump him to A-rank.

C-rank are people I'm largely indifferent to, but may have a spark of intrigue that may chance that in the future.

D-rank are channel changers unless they are used as canon fodder for people in S-rank.

F-rank is people who should be released for me.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Shock Street said:


> The Pinnacle just isnt working for me, I liked MJF a lot more before he joined the Inner Circle and eventually Pinnacle. I liked FTR separate more too.
> 
> That promo of them all eating dinner while Cash plays with a knife and Shawn has a temper tantrum was sooooo bad.


Ah, kk that makes sense. 

Like I said earlier here, it would be interesting to re-rank this in like 6 months or a year and see where people land. All it takes sometimes is a couple good/bad angles and someones stock can rise or fall pretty dramatically. Miro has definitely shot way up the list for me in just the last month or two.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ah, kk that makes sense.
> 
> Like I said earlier here, it would be interesting to re-rank this in like 6 months or a year and see where people land. All it takes sometimes is a couple good/bad angles and someones stock can rise or fall pretty dramatically. Miro has definitely shot way up the list for me in just the last month or two.


Yes, Miro went from bottom tier to "Fine" for me over the last bit.

I will add, this is an EXTREMELY subjective list and if I did a more objective one it would probably look very different. Like, I am more amused by PPA than MJF, but I don't think PPA is a better wrestler than MJF, FTR, etc.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool thread. Here is mine!


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Awww... I just realized we all missed Shawn Spears.

Guess thats a tier of its own!


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)




----------

